# experience with Kernel 2.6.34-r6 - kernel is unstable

## bookwood

I test since two weeks the gentoo-sources-2.6.34-r6 and run in many problems on three different hardware plattforms:

Lenovo T61 Notebook installed as 32 Bit Gentoo system

Intel Board with Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU

Gigabyte Board  with x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM) i5 CPU

The first Problem show up on booting/shutdown with lvm2 on all three systems:

```
Internal error: Maps lock 13733888 < unlock 13737984
```

for every logical volume. On my T61 the Filesystem stops very often suddenly and the xfs filesystem unmount randomly partitions with high io traffic. This behavior decrease after switching from hbci to compatible sata mode in the T61 Bios. When I execute a lvm2 command like:

```
~ # lvcreate -n bla -L 64MB vgibm

  Internal error: Maps lock 13733888 < unlock 13737984

  Logical volume "bla" created
```

I got the same Error.

A few minutes ago I got the first chrash on my 32Bit Core(TM)2 Quad CPU host while I execute an emerge --sync:

```
fs_buf_get: failed to map pages

vmap allocation for size 1048576 failed: use vmalloc=<size> to increase size.

xfs_buf_get: failed to map pages

xfs_buf_get: failed to map pages

xfs_buf_get: failed to map pages

xfs_buf_get: failed to map pages

   .

   .

   .

xfs_buf_get: failed to map pages

xfs_buf_get: failed to map pages

xfs_buf_get: failed to map pages

xfs_buf_get: failed to map pages

xfs_buf_get: failed to map pages

BUG: unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at 00000008

IP: [<c028f01a>] xfs_da_do_buf+0x4d0/0x637

*pdpt = 000000001b740001 *pde = 0000000000000000 

Oops: 0000 [#1] SMP 

last sysfs file: /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.2/host2/target2:0:0/2:0:0:0/block/sda/uevent

Modules linked in: bridge stp llc tun nfsd snd_pcm_oss snd_mixer_oss snd_seq_oss snd_seq_midi_event snd_seq snd_seq_device kvm_intel kvm acpi_cpufreq nvram lirc_serial lirc_dev budget_ci ir_common budget_core saa7146 ttpci_eeprom ir_core i2c_dev dvb_pll mt352 stv0299 b2c2_flexcop_pci b2c2_flexcop snd_hda_codec_idt ppdev dvb_core cx24123 cx24113 s5h1420 i2c_i801 thermal parport_pc iTCO_wdt iTCO_vendor_support pcspkr pata_acpi button tpm_tis tpm tpm_bios rtc_cmos processor snd_hda_intel snd_hda_codec rtc_core rtc_lib e1000e snd_pcm snd_timer snd thermal_sys snd_page_alloc tg3 e1000 fuse nfs auth_rpcgss nfs_acl lockd sunrpc jfs raid10 dm_snapshot dm_crypt dm_mirror dm_region_hash dm_log dm_mod scsi_wait_scan sbp2 ohci1394 ieee1394 sl811_hcd usbhid ohci_hcd ssb uhci_hcd usb_storage ehci_hcd usbcore aic94xx libsas lpfc qla2xxx megaraid_sas megaraid_mbox megaraid_mm megaraid aacraid sx8 DAC960 cciss 3w_9xxx 3w_xxxx mptsas scsi_transport_sas mptfc scsi_transport_fc scsi_tgt mptspi mptscsih mptbase atp870u dc395x qla1280 imm parport dmx3191d sym53c8xx qlogicfas408 gdth advansys initio BusLogic arcmsr aic7xxx aic79xx scsi_transport_spi sg pdc_adma sata_inic162x sata_mv ata_piix ahci sata_qstor sata_vsc sata_uli sata_sis sata_sx4 sata_nv sata_via sata_svw sata_sil24 sata_sil sata_promise pata_pcmcia pcmcia pcmcia_core

Pid: 22943, comm: rsync Tainted: G        W  2.6.34-gentoo-r6uvesa #1 DQ965GF/        

EIP: 0060:[<c028f01a>] EFLAGS: 00210246 CPU: 2

EIP is at xfs_da_do_buf+0x4d0/0x637

EAX: 00000001 EBX: c1962000 ECX: 00000008 EDX: d35aec98

ESI: 00000000 EDI: 00000000 EBP: d35aeca8 ESP: d35aec40

 DS: 007b ES: 007b FS: 00d8 GS: 0033 SS: 0068

Process rsync (pid: 22943, ti=d35ae000 task=c1ad2040 task.ti=d35ae000)

Stack:

 0009a8b1 00000000 d35aec68 f75816dc ee159820 0000000c 00000001 00000000

<0> 00000000 ffffffff f75816c0 c1962000 d35aecc8 c02a60c3 00000004 d35aecd4

<0> c02a60c3 c1ad2040 d35aeca8 d35aed54 c1ad2040 00000001 00000000 d35aecd0

Call Trace:

 [<c02a60c3>] ? xlog_state_get_iclog_space+0x45/0x1ff

 [<c02a60c3>] ? xlog_state_get_iclog_space+0x45/0x1ff

 [<c028f1dd>] ? xfs_da_read_buf+0x18/0x1d

 [<c0294fb3>] ? xfs_dir2_leaf_addname+0x380/0x68b

 [<c0294fb3>] ? xfs_dir2_leaf_addname+0x380/0x68b

 [<c02a66a8>] ? xlog_write+0x403/0x448

 [<c028038a>] ? xfs_bmap_last_offset+0xe4/0xfa

 [<c0291b6a>] ? xfs_dir_createname+0xfd/0x10f

 [<c02af06d>] ? xfs_rename+0x317/0x552

 [<c02bdf50>] ? xfs_vn_rename+0x58/0x62

 [<c01c71f9>] ? vfs_rename+0x20f/0x3cf

 [<c01c8879>] ? sys_renameat+0x164/0x1c9

 [<c01cfb5b>] ? notify_change+0x25f/0x26c

 [<c01d81a4>] ? page_cache_pipe_buf_confirm+0xe/0x4d

 [<c01c88f0>] ? sys_rename+0x12/0x14

 [<c01077d8>] ? sysenter_do_call+0x12/0x28

Code: 55 b8 8b 45 b4 eb 13 31 ff 83 7d f0 00 74 12 8b 4d 18 8d 55 f0 b8 01 00 00 00 e8 44 fa ff ff 89 c7 83 7d 14 01 0f 85 d7 00 00 00 <8b> 57 08 89 d1 89 55 b4 8b 52 08 8b 01 0f c8 86 f2 0f b7 d2 81 

EIP: [<c028f01a>] xfs_da_do_buf+0x4d0/0x637 SS:ESP 0068:d35aec40

CR2: 0000000000000008

---[ end trace 4eaa2a86a8e2da25 ]---
```

Now I have two non killable zombi processes an an unmount able /usr/portage partition. I had the same chrash on my T61 Laptop one week ago. The same problem on different host could not be an hardware problem.

An other problem occure since I switching to 2.6.34-r6 on my laptop T61 is permanently segfaulting of the X server when my Wacom tablet is plugged in:

```
X.Org X Server 1.7.7

Release Date: 2010-05-04

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.34-gentoo-r1 i686 

Current Operating System: Linux skywalker 2.6.34-gentoo-r6 #1 SMP Tue Sep 14 15:11:29 CEST 2010 i686

Kernel command line: root=/dev/ram0 real_root=/dev/sda3 mtrr_spare_reg_nr=1 enable_mtrr_cleanup  doscsi irqpoll video=uvesafb:1680x1050-32,mtrr:3,ywrap

Build Date: 26 August 2010  12:48:10AM

 

Current version of pixman: 0.18.2

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Thu Sep 16 19:57:42 2010

(II) Loader magic: 0x81f6a40

(II) Module ABI versions:

        X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

        X.Org Video Driver: 6.0

        X.Org XInput driver : 7.0

        X.Org Server Extension : 2.0

(++) using VT number 7

(--) PCI:*(0:0:2:0) 8086:2a02:17aa:20b5 Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller rev 12, Mem @ 0xf8100000/1048576, 0xe0000000/268435456, I/O @ 0x00001800/8

(--) PCI: (0:0:2:1) 8086:2a03:17aa:20b5 Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller rev 12, Mem @ 0xf8200000/1048576

(==) Using default built-in configuration (30 lines)

(==) --- Start of built-in configuration ---

        Section "Device"

                Identifier      "Builtin Default intel Device 0"

                Driver  "intel"

        EndSection

        Section "Screen"

                Identifier      "Builtin Default intel Screen 0"

                Device  "Builtin Default intel Device 0"

        EndSection

        Section "Device"

                Identifier      "Builtin Default vesa Device 0"

                Driver  "vesa"

        EndSection

        Section "Screen"

                Identifier      "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0"

                Device  "Builtin Default vesa Device 0"

        EndSection

        Section "Device"

                Identifier      "Builtin Default fbdev Device 0"

                Driver  "fbdev"

        EndSection

        Section "Screen"

                Identifier      "Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0"

                Device  "Builtin Default fbdev Device 0"

        EndSection

        Section "ServerLayout"

                Identifier      "Builtin Default Layout"

                Screen  "Builtin Default intel Screen 0"

                Screen  "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0"

                Screen  "Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0"

        EndSection

(==) --- End of built-in configuration ---

(==) ServerLayout "Builtin Default Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default intel Screen 0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"

(**) |   |-->Device "Builtin Default intel Device 0"

(==) No monitor specified for screen "Builtin Default intel Screen 0".

        Using a default monitor configuration.

(**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0" (1)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"

(**) |   |-->Device "Builtin Default vesa Device 0"

(==) No monitor specified for screen "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0".

        Using a default monitor configuration.

(**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0" (2)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"

(**) |   |-->Device "Builtin Default fbdev Device 0"

(==) No monitor specified for screen "Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0".

        Using a default monitor configuration.

(==) Automatically adding devices

(==) Automatically enabling devices

(==) FontPath set to:

        /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

        /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

        /usr/share/fonts/OTF,

        /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

        /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

        /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(II) Cannot locate a core pointer device.

(II) Cannot locate a core keyboard device.

(II) The server relies on HAL to provide the list of input devices.

        If no devices become available, reconfigure HAL or disable AutoAddDevices.

(II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(==) AIGLX enabled

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.13.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "dri2"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri2.so

(II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.1.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension DRI2

(II) LoadModule: "intel"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/intel_drv.so

(II) Module intel: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 2.9.1

        Module class: X.Org Video Driver

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0

(II) LoadModule: "vesa"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module vesa

(II) UnloadModule: "vesa"

(EE) Failed to load module "vesa" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "fbdev"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module fbdev

(II) UnloadModule: "fbdev"

(EE) Failed to load module "fbdev" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) intel: Driver for Intel Integrated Graphics Chipsets: i810,

        i810-dc100, i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 852GM/855GM, 865G, 915G,

        E7221 (i915), 915GM, 945G, 945GM, 945GME, Pineview GM, Pineview G,

        965G, G35, 965Q, 946GZ, 965GM, 965GME/GLE, G33, Q35, Q33, GM45,

        4 Series, G45/G43, Q45/Q43, G41, B43, Clarkdale, Arrandale

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 00@00:02:0

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libvgahw.so

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 0.1.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 9, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:00:02.0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 9, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 9

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:00:02.0

(II) intel(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section

        "Builtin Default intel Screen 0" for depth/fbbpp 24/32

(==) intel(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) intel(0): RGB weight 888

(==) intel(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(II) intel(0): Integrated Graphics Chipset: Intel(R) 965GM

(--) intel(0): Chipset: "965GM"

(--) intel(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xE0000000

(--) intel(0): IO registers at addr 0xF8100000 size 1048576

(WW) intel(0): libpciaccess reported 0 rom size, guessing 64kB

(II) intel(0): the SDVO device with slave addr 70 is found on DVO 1 port

(II) intel(0): 2 display pipes available.

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Module "ddc" already built-in

(II) Loading sub module "i2c"

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"

(II) Module "i2c" already built-in

(II) intel(0): Output VGA has no monitor section

(II) intel(0): Output LVDS has no monitor section

(II) intel(0): I2C bus "LVDSDDC_C" initialized.

(II) intel(0): Attempting to determine panel fixed mode.

(II) intel(0): I2C device "LVDSDDC_C:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "IBM", prod id 10375

(II) intel(0): found backlight control method /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0

xf86TokenToOptinfo: table is NULL

(II) intel(0): I2C bus "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOB" initialized.

(II) intel(0): I2C device "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOB:SDVO Controller B" registered at address 0x70.

(II) intel(0): I2C bus "SDVOB DDC Bus" initialized.

(II) intel(0): Output TMDS-1 has no monitor section

(II) intel(0): SDVOB: device VID/DID: 02:3C.06, clock range 25.0MHz - 200.0MHz

(II) intel(0): SDVOB: 1 input channel

(II) intel(0): SDVOB: TMDS0 output reported

xf86TokenToOptinfo: table is NULL

(II) intel(0): I2C bus "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOC" initialized.

(II) intel(0): I2C device "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOC:SDVO Controller C" registered at address 0x72.

(II) intel(0): No SDVO device found on SDVOC

(II) intel(0): I2C device "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOC:SDVO Controller C" removed.

(II) intel(0): I2C bus "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOC" removed.

(II) intel(0): Current clock rate multiplier: 1

(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "IBM", prod id 10375

(II) intel(0): Output VGA disconnected

(II) intel(0): Output LVDS connected

(II) intel(0): Output TMDS-1 disconnected

(II) intel(0): Using exact sizes for initial modes

(II) intel(0): Output LVDS using initial mode 1680x1050

(II) intel(0): Using default gamma of (1.0, 1.0, 1.0) unless otherwise stated.

(II) intel(0): detected 512 kB GTT.

(II) intel(0): detected 7676 kB stolen memory.

(==) intel(0): video overlay key set to 0x101fe

(==) intel(0): DPI set to (96, 96)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

(II) intel(0): Comparing regs from server start up to After PreInit

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x61200 (PP_STATUS) changed from 0xc0000008 to 0xd0000009

(WW) intel(0): PP_STATUS before: on, ready, sequencing idle

(WW) intel(0): PP_STATUS after: on, ready, sequencing on

(==) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) intel(0): Kernel reported 976384 total, 1 used

(II) intel(0): I830CheckAvailableMemory: 3905532 kB available

(II) intel(0): [DRI2] Setup complete

(**) intel(0): Framebuffer compression disabled

(**) intel(0): Tiling enabled

(**) intel(0): SwapBuffers wait enabled

(==) intel(0): VideoRam: 262144 KB

(II) intel(0): Attempting memory allocation with tiled buffers.

(II) intel(0): Tiled allocation successful.

(II) intel(0): vgaHWGetIOBase: hwp->IOBase is 0x03d0, hwp->PIOOffset is 0x0000

(II) UXA(0): Driver registered support for the following operations:

(II)         solid

(II)         copy

(II)         composite (RENDER acceleration)

(==) intel(0): Backing store disabled

(==) intel(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) intel(0): Initializing HW Cursor

(II) intel(0): Current clock rate multiplier: 1

(II) intel(0): Fixed memory allocation layout:

(II) intel(0): 0x00000000-0x00000fff: power context (4 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x0077f000:            end of stolen memory

(II) intel(0): 0x0077f000-0x0fffffff: DRI memory manager (254468 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x10000000:            end of aperture

(II) intel(0): BO memory allocation layout:

(II) intel(0): 0x0077f000:            start of memory manager

(II) intel(0): 0x0079f000-0x00eccfff: front buffer (7352 kB) X tiled

(II) intel(0): 0x00f9f000-0x00f9ffff: overlay registers (4 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x00fa0000-0x00fa9fff: HW cursors (40 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x10000000:            end of memory manager

(II) intel(0): using SSC reference clock of 100 MHz

(II) intel(0): Selecting standard 18 bit TMDS pixel format.

(II) intel(0): Output configuration:

(II) intel(0):   Pipe A is off

(II) intel(0):   Display plane A is now disabled and connected to pipe A.

(II) intel(0):   Pipe B is on

(II) intel(0):   Display plane B is now enabled and connected to pipe B.

(II) intel(0):   Output VGA is connected to pipe none

(II) intel(0):   Output LVDS is connected to pipe B

(II) intel(0):   Output TMDS-1 is connected to pipe none

(II) intel(0): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.

(==) intel(0): DPMS enabled

(==) intel(0): Intel XvMC decoder disabled

(II) intel(0): Set up textured video

(II) intel(0): Set up overlay video

(II) intel(0): direct rendering: DRI2 Enabled

(--) RandR disabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

(II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer

(II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_SGI_make_current_read

(II) AIGLX: GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap backed by buffer objects

(II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized /usr/lib/dri/i965_dri.so

(II) GLX: Initialized DRI2 GL provider for screen 0

(II) intel(0): Setting screen physical size to 444 x 277

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Video Bus

(II) LoadModule: "evdev"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

(II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 2.4.0

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 7.0

(**) Video Bus: always reports core events

(**) Video Bus: Device: "/dev/input/event9"

(II) Video Bus: Found keys

(II) Video Bus: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Video Bus" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device ThinkPad Extra Buttons

(**) ThinkPad Extra Buttons: always reports core events

(**) ThinkPad Extra Buttons: Device: "/dev/input/event7"

(II) ThinkPad Extra Buttons: Found keys

(II) ThinkPad Extra Buttons: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "ThinkPad Extra Buttons" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint

(**) TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint: always reports core events

(**) TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint: Device: "/dev/input/event2"

(II) TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint: Found 3 mouse buttons

(II) TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint: Found relative axes

(II) TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint: Found x and y relative axes

(II) TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint: Configuring as mouse

(**) TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint" (type: MOUSE)

(**) TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

(**) TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint: (accel) acceleration profile 0

(II) TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint: initialized for relative axes.

(II) config/hal: Adding input device SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad

(II) LoadModule: "synaptics"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/synaptics_drv.so

(II) Module synaptics: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.2.1

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 7.0

(II) Synaptics touchpad driver version 1.2.1

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event1"

(II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: x-axis range 1472 - 5472

(II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: y-axis range 1408 - 4448

(II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: pressure range 0 - 255

(II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: finger width range 0 - 0

(II) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: buttons: left right double triple

(**) Option "SHMConfig" "true"

(**) Option "VertEdgeScroll" "true"

(--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: touchpad found

(**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: always reports core events

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad" (type: TOUCHPAD)

(**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

(**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) acceleration profile 0

(--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: touchpad found

(II) config/hal: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard

(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: always reports core events

(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event0"

(II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Found keys

(II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "pc102"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "de"

(**) Option "xkb_variant" "nodeadkeys"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Wacom Graphire3

(II) LoadModule: "wacom"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/wacom_drv.so

(II) Module wacom: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 0.10.6

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 7.0

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event8"

(II) Wacom Graphire3: type not specified, assuming 'stylus'.

(II) Wacom Graphire3: other types will be automatically added.

(**) Wacom Graphire3: always reports core events

(II) Wacom Graphire3: hotplugging dependent devices.

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event8"

(**) Wacom Graphire3 eraser: always reports core events

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Wacom Graphire3 eraser" (type: ERASER)

(--) Wacom Graphire3 eraser: using pressure threshold of 27 for button 1

(--) Wacom Graphire3 eraser: Wacom USB Graphire3 tablet speed=38400 maxX=10208 maxY=7424 maxZ=511 resX=2032 resY=2032  tilt=disabled

(--) Wacom Graphire3 eraser: top X=0 top Y=0 bottom X=10208 bottom Y=7424 resol X=2032 resol Y=2032

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event8"

(**) Wacom Graphire3 cursor: always reports core events

Backtrace:

0: /usr/bin/X (xorg_backtrace+0x38) [0x80a5568]

Segmentation fault at address 0x11c

Fatal server error:

Caught signal 11 (Segmentation fault). Server aborting

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

         at http://wiki.x.org

 for help. 

Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

(II) Video Bus: Close

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(II) ThinkPad Extra Buttons: Close

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(II) TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint: Close

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(II) UnloadModule: "synaptics"

(II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Close

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(II) UnloadModule: "wacom"

(II) AIGLX: Suspending AIGLX clients for VT switch
```

Recompiling of the Xorg server with --emptytree did not change segfaulting. I reinstalled the kernel multiple times and compile him with the default values, the only change is the switch to the uvesa (as described in gentoo handbook)driver and enabling ksm (not on my T61 - I use KVM , sometimes on my Laptop without ksm)

Three systems based on different hardware shows the same behavior since kernel switching to 2.6.34-r6. My opinion is, this kernel is unstable and should not used on productive systems with LVM2.

My solution for this buggy kernel:

```

echo ">=sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.34" > /etc/portage/package.mask
```

----------

## Mousee

Have you tried -r7? I'm currently using -r7 on a production system:

```
Linux cheddarsharp 2.6.34-gentoo-r7 #1 SMP Mon Aug 30 14:34:13 CDT 2010 x86_64 Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU X3210 @ 2.13GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

With LVM2 volumes and haven't seen this behavior. I do not, however, run any form of X or window manager on the system. Perhaps the issue is a result of a misconfigured kernel? Something missing in the configuration? I'm not sure, but if you've tested it on 3 systems then that would at least rule out a hardware issue.

----------

## Hu

 *bookwood wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> fs_buf_get: failed to map pages
> 
> ...

 It appears you have encountered a bug in XFS.  Does the problem still occur in v2.6.35?  There are no more v2.6.34 kernel releases planned, barring serious regressions.

 *bookwood wrote:*   

> Three systems based on different hardware shows the same behavior since kernel switching to 2.6.34-r6. My opinion is, this kernel is unstable and should not used on productive systems with LVM2.

 Why do you blame LVM for this?  The LVM error message is probably fall out from the guard page change.  The BUG is an XFS failure to handle a NULL pointer.

 *bookwood wrote:*   

> My solution for this buggy kernel:
> 
> ```
> 
> echo ">=sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.34" > /etc/portage/package.mask
> ...

 You are free to do this, but I suggest you reconsider.  You have already rejected a kernel with a fix for at least one root privilege exploit, and that mask ensures that you will never upgrade to newer kernel versions.

----------

## tutaepaki

I agree that somethings up with that kernel.

I upgraded 3 machines to it, and while all are working fine now, on my firewall box, I had to reconfigure the kernel to re-enable the iptables modules.

I did a make oldconfig when I upgraded (from 2.6.34-r1) to r6, and diff shows no difference between the .config files.

But when I booted from the new kernel, iptables failed to start (error on commit in iptables-restore)

The old kernel is fine

Eventually, I found I had to re-enable my iptables modules using menuconfig. That was weird

----------

## bookwood

I don´t want to blame lvm, because I use it since 1999 (not on Linux, but on HPUX 10.20, since 2002 on Linux) and it is a great block layer under the filesystems. I like it to use lvm`s as virtual disk for kvm systems (so much faster than vmdk`s under vmware). I only want to point the view on the heavy bugs on 2.6.34. I use Gentoo Linux since 5 years (xfs filesystem since 2003) and I cant remember to step in so much pitfalls and file system problems after the kernel switch to 2.6.34. XFS is a very old and sure file system - if anything is wrong on the block device, xfs unmount the device. I had one year ago heat problems with a hardisk and could recover after cooling down most of the data.

I switched back to 2.6.33 and will have a look on my system the next week. If 2.6.35 go stable I will switch again an test (after a full backup  :Wink:  ) May be the X Server segfaults could exist about problems with the wacom driver or udev. I remember an update in the last weeks. The last booting in 2.6.34 in the morning I detect a strange behavior again - kdm don`t want to start and hung while starting the X server that chrash with a segfault. I replay this scenario 4 times, then I put the mouse out of the graphic tablet. After that xdm and X start normal - I put the mouse back to my wacom tablet and could use the mouse normally. Under 2.6.33 start everything normal - but I have a look on it.

I don´t want to blame anything on this great distribution, I only a little bit nerved about the filesystem problems, because I am frightened about my data.

----------

## krinn

As i'm french, i never refuse to complain for something, so....

2.6.34 piss me off too  :Smile: 

----------

## InExile

And I have to read this post as I am rebooting my server into 2.6.34-r6-hardened........

----------

